# installation de tiger sur un G4



## xav18 (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté il y a 6 mois un powerpc G4 d'occaz (450Mhz) qui tournait à la fois sur Os 9 et Os 10.2. 
Il a bugué et je ne pouvais le démarrer qu'en Os 9.
J'ai récupéré deux dd de 100 et 60Go qui étaient montés sur un pc, je les ai formaté en FAT 32. 
J'ai téléchargé mac os tiger que j'ai gravé sur un CD en .iso.
Quand je l'allume et que j'appuie sur c au début il y avait l'icône du point d'interrogation et ensuite il semblait booter sur le cd parce que c'était l'image de finder, sauf que ça reste bloqué pendant 3000 ans sans que je puisse faire quoique ce soit.
J'ai essayé de l'allumer en maintenant option, et ô miracle j'arrive à la fenetre ou je suis sensée pouvoir choisir sur quoi je lance le mac (dvd installer, dd, my external back up etc...) mais pareil lesdites options n'apparaissent pas et l'écran reste bloqué à la recherche du dd etc...
Je vais essayer de réinstaller mac os 9 et ensuite de mettre à jour le firmware.
Au s'cours!
Ma question est, est ce que c'est la RAM qui est pourrie (4 barrettes de 256Mo en PC 133)?
Est ce qu'il faut que je grave Tiger absolument en .toast?
Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2010)

bonjour
pleins d'ereurs
1- OSX c'est pas sur du format fat
2- la seule forme légale des OS Apple est sur support physique Apple. POINT BARRE
tout le reste est illégal voire techniquement ininstallable  ou même dangereux
(tu ne sais PAS ce que tu installes, ceci peut etre un OS caviardé , modifié avec des bombinettes dedans)

conclusion
formater correctement
ACHETER les OS en supports Apple*
( supports NOIRS , pas gris, sauf un seul cas: si le gris correspond exactement à ton G4, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec l'OS que tu envisages)

*pour les anciens OS: Uniquement en vente sur sites de ventes d'occazes ebay etc

preciser quel mac 
parceque  des power pc 450 y en a plusieurs


----------



## xav18 (6 Mai 2010)

Pardon, oublié de préciser;
J'installe l'Os sur le disque dur de 40Go qui était déjà sur le mac.
Donc si c'est pas fat, quel est le format?
L'idée c'était de récupérer plus de mémoire.
Je me suis plantée mon G4 c'est un digital audio qui tourne a 533Mhz.
Concernant mon CD d'installation, il provient d'un CD qu'un ami a fragmenté pour me l'envoyer, il marche très bien sur d'autres macs.
Merci pour la réponse


----------



## christophe2312 (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour
+1 pour pascal
Je vous conseille de demander a votre "ami " , il vous dira je pense quel format employer pour votre dd


----------



## xav18 (6 Mai 2010)

Je demandais juste un coup de main.
J'avais besoin du formt pour formater les disques durs, mais c'est bon, j'ai trouvé une solution.
Merci quand même


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2010)

xav18 a dit:


> .
> Concernant mon CD d'installation, il provient d'un CD qu'un ami a fragmenté pour me l'envoyer, il marche très bien sur d'autres macs.


 illégal

et ceci pour encore une autre raison
cette fois la licence d'install
quelqu'elle soit elle ne permet pas la redistribution aux potes


pour ca il y a linux


----------

